# Banner of Truth "Let's Study" series



## cultureshock (Jan 4, 2005)

I just picked up "Let's Study Revelation" by Derek Thomas. Has anyone else encountered this series? So far, from a quick glance over its contents and reading through the introduction and appendix, it seems like a great resource for small group studies. I wish I had used these books in past Bible studies long ago.

Brian


----------



## govols (Jan 4, 2005)

Beautiful place Flagstaff is.

I've seen the one on 1 Peter and it was pretty good. I enjoyed it and learned a good deal from it.


----------



## ANT (Jan 5, 2005)

I haven't seen them yet, but will keep my eye out for them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

